#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-09
<bmstu87> Sorry.. can anybody help me please..
<bmstu87> that is what I received recently : (04:15:10 PM) NickServ: (notice) bmstu87 is not a registered nickname.
<bmstu87> how can I get registered?
<bmstu87> or maybe it is not nesessary?
<bmstu87> thans
<bmstu87> done
<Zic> Hi, I've just did a /msg ALIS list #ubuntu-fr* and saw three channels that was not approuved by the LoCo Ubuntu-fr : #ubuntu-fr-troll, #ubuntu-fr-mac and #ubuntu-fr-cafe, they are all empty, but can you please drop it and let us forward them to #ubuntu-fr ? Thanks.
<McPeter> Zic, ask to LjL :)
<LjL> gah
<Zic> (-mac and -cafe for a question of /list because they are not official however they are visible, and -troll for same reasons + the topic which is not very appropriated for an Ubuntu channel)
<Zic> hi LjL :)
<LjL> david`bgk, the founder of #ubuntu-fr-mac, is an ubuntu member
<LjL> i'll ask the founders first
<LjL> never hurts
<LjL> gary, can i have #ubuntu-fr-cafe dropped?
<Gary> LjL: dropped or transfered?
<LjL> Gary: i think you can just drop that one, was last used in october
<McPeter> Zic, trasfert and fowaard -> -offtopic ?
<Gary> LjL: cool, done
<LjL> Gary: takk
<Zic> McPeter: I'll register it later
<Zic> (and forward to official #ubuntu-fr-offtopic)
<Gary> Zic: cool, thanks
<Zic> ;)
<Gary> LjL: need -fr-troll and -fr-mac sorting out the same?
<McPeter> ok
<McPeter> Zic, *
<LjL> Gary: no
<LjL> Gary: at least not right now, i'm talking to the founders
<Gary> oki
<LjL> Gary: actually though, please transfer -fr-mac to me, i have a little technical problem with it
<Gary> LjL: technical?
<LjL> Gary: it's been sorted already, nevermind
<Gary> LjL: as the founder has a member cloak, ahh, oki
<LjL> Gary: but the technical problem was that i forgot that the council has too many channels regged
<LjL> Gary: no no, i have his permission already
<LjL> talked to him
<[NikO]> !members
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about members
<[NikO]> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<LjL> Zic: look, the -troll founder isn't replying (he's idle apparently), do i wait or do we get it taken over? your choice
<McPeter> [NikO], :)
<Zic> LjL: in general, I prefer begin with speak to the founder, but this channel is empty since many months... I think you can take over it
<[NikO]> if some of people i help could give me testimonial :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CoevoetNicolas i will add me to the next irc council :)
<Zic> LjL & Gary : thanks for your help
<cockneysean> can anyone help mith ircd config please?
<Nafallo> cockneysean: depends. can you read the topic? :-)
<cockneysean> I read the topic, I thought IRC opeartors would be the best to ask?
<Nafallo> Support in #ubuntu etc.
<stdin> cockneysean: IRC operators have nothing to do with the server, you need to ask in the appropriate forum for the IRCd you're using
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-10
<cr4z3d> hey how do i get a hostmask cloak?
<stdin> cr4z3d: are you an Ubuntu member?
<cr4z3d> stdin: no, should i be?
<stdin> cr4z3d: if you're not then you can ask for an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode
<cr4z3d> stdin: I'm just curious though are the different hostmasks just personal preference or is there any advantage one over the other?
<stdin> cr4z3d: no advantage. if you're a member of a team/group that's registered with freenode you can show that affiliation in the cloak. anyone can get an unaffiliated cloak though
<cr4z3d> stdin: hmm interesting. so if i do sign up how soon do you get a cloak?
<stdin> you don't sign up, you apply for ubuntu membership and get approved
<stdin> then you can get a cloak as soon as you're membership is approved
<stdin> you can get an unaffiliated cloak immediately though, and it can be changed if you become an ubuntu member
<cr4z3d> wow answered my question as i was typing it
 * stdin add 1 ESP to his mana
<cr4z3d> stdin: hey i clicked sign up for launchpad but i see now way to apply for the cloak? or is signing up for launchpad the same thing
<stdin> to get a ubuntu cloak you need to have a "sustained contribution to ubuntu" then apply for membership
<stdin> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<stdin> just joining launchpad is not enough, though it's a 1st step
<cr4z3d> wow there's a lot of good things you get for joining this seems like a good idea
<cr4z3d> how do i add my gpg key? i've been doing gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys
<cr4z3d> but it doesn't seem to work
<nalioth> cr4z3d: you need to include the keyid on the end
<cr4z3d> nalioth: how do i find the keyid?
<nalioth> cr4z3d: if you don't know your keyid, you really need to study up more
<nalioth> this gpg stuff isn't something you're gonna do once and never have to worry about it again
<cr4z3d> i can do gpg --list-keys and i don't really see which part of that is my keyid
<PriceChild> cr4z3d: are you following one of the ubuntu guides for this? (link?)
<Pici> nalioth: It might if you're just signing the CoC.  I actually don't use mine all that often.
<nalioth> i use mine every day.
<cr4z3d> PriceChild: ah i found it.. but yes i was following the guide for awhile but i didn't see a section that told you what the keyid was or where to find it
<nalioth> wait until you get an encrypted email and have no idea what to do
<cr4z3d> i haven't come accross anyone that needed to send me an encrytped email
<cr4z3d> just yet at least
<PriceChild> cr4z3d: which guide?
<cr4z3d> PriceChild: the one on the wiki for becoming a member had a link to how to use gnupg i don't have it off the top of my head though
<nalioth> there are hundreds of "how to" documents on the internet.  gpg is not ubuntu-specific, so any should do
<PriceChild> cr4z3d: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto this one? It *definitely* does.
<cr4z3d> yeah it definitely does now that i look over it again
<PriceChild> good stuff, all sorted now/
<cr4z3d> should be firegpg made it easy to read the message
<PriceChild> Last time I took a look at firegpg google's way of formatting stuff after pressing send messed stuff at the other end.
<PriceChild> but that was aaages ago, woul dbe cool if that's fixed now
<cr4z3d> oh i don't know it works fine for reading messages though
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-11
<cr4z3d> so what kind of contributions do i need to make and how do i get involved in doing that?
<PriceChild> cr4z3d: have you read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership ?
<cr4z3d> PriceChild: yes i'm reading that right now and it says to create a wiki with my contributions, but what counts as say advocacy or support?
<cr4z3d> because i can't program and can't create artwork
<PriceChild> cr4z3d: *anything* you've done for ubuntu
<PriceChild> !participate
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Pici> /participate is slated to be redone as per a UDS session :)
<cr4z3d> oh yeah? how's it being redone?
<Pici> Make it easier for people who aren't sure how they wan't to participate to choose a track.
<cr4z3d> that would be awesome cuz i dont' really know what i want to help with haha
<cr4z3d> if i help people in the forums how do i document that to show proof of contribution?
<cr4z3d> i mean IRC channel not furms
<Pici> cr4z3d: IRC operators who are members or the IRC Council may be able to vouch for you on your wiki.
<cr4z3d> hmm interesting
<cr4z3d> easiest way i assume is to help out on the forums though right?
<PriceChild> cr4z3d: Don't aim for membership.
<PriceChild> cr4z3d: help out with what you want, if you want to.
<Pici> Well put.
<cr4z3d> well yeah i'd like to help out. i could probably help with testing since i have some weird stuff that tends to not like linux
<PriceChild> cr4z3d: if in 3 months you find yourself having contributed enough to be in the running for membership, well "might as well" :)
<nalioth> irc members who are Ubuntu members may be able to vouch for you on your wiki
<bazhang> * [Pumbez] (n=zloykaba@ip-217-24-112-194.parma.ru): Пумбец Пумбецович  escsun : is this zloy? currently in #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> [Pumbez] (n=zloykaba@ip-217-24-112-194.parma.ru): Пумбец Пумбецович  escsun : is this zloy?
<Escsun> bazhang, no
<Escsun> bazhang, zloy from ukraine
<bazhang> zloykaba? he has many different IP's (zloy does)
<Escsun> Oo
<bazhang> more than 10
<Escsun> hm
<bazhang> Escsun, if you see him, (pumbez) please find out if it is zloy, ok?
<Escsun> bazhang, ok
<bazhang> thanks Escsun
<Escsun> bazhang, np
<bazhang> Escsun, I have removed the bans on zloy; if he remains on good behaviour then he can stay in #ubuntu-ru
<Escsun> bazhang, ok
<Escsun> bazhang, but Gary ...
<Escsun> bazhang, zloy!*@* -> Gary banned zloy ...
<Gary> Escsun: he is on probabtion
<bazhang> пробации
<A4Tech> yes?
<bazhang> A4Tech, 	пробации for zloy
<A4Tech> what? oO
<bazhang> probation
<bazhang> ie  a test period to see how he is acting
<A4Tech> oh
<A4Tech> ok
<bazhang> yep
<A4Tech> so I went to write a program for the controller:)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-12
<bazhang> Djon, who banned you
<Djon> Есть русские?
<bazhang> langraff / escsun/ garfield / a4tech ?
<Djon> No english
<bazhang> Landgraff, you know djon ? or shik ?
<Landgraff> bazhang: no i sink
<bazhang> n=Djon@wn2nat44.beelinegprs.ru
<bazhang>  [Shik] (n=Amerika@wn2nat59.beelinegprs.ru): jmIrc user
<Landgraff> bazhang: no
<bazhang> Landgraff, you are operator in #ubuntu-ru ?
<Landgraff> bazhang: yes
<Landgraff> bazhang: why do you ask me about this niks?
<bazhang> Landgraff, what about _21_ ?
<bazhang> Landgraff, djon and shik say they are banned in #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> Landgraff, but the banlist has no mention of them or their IP
<bazhang> _21_ was in #ubuntu today and told not to speak Russian there, and then continued to do so.
<bazhang> and was removed.
<bazhang> Landgraff, he was there at the same time as djon and shik
<bazhang> Landgraff, and he has a history of going into #ubuntu and spamming (_21_)
<Landgraff> bazhang: snirk banned in #swap channel
<bazhang> shik ?
<Landgraff> bazhang: sorry i am misstake
<Landgraff> bazhang: i sink that was zloy and kukman
<Landgraff> bazhang: but i am no sure
<bazhang> Landgraff, okay, thank you. I will talk to escsun later.
<Landgraff> bazhang: ok
<A4Tech> bazhang: Hello, said the two words that would, I am very angry and want to have
<bazhang> n=Amerika@wn2nat59.beelinegprs.ru Shik    and Djon n=Djon@wn2nat44.beelinegprs.ru were spamming in #ubuntu today, said they were banned in #ubuntu-ru but I see no mention of them in banlist. Also, zloy is on probation, and please tell cuhtez3 to change his nick or remove him.
<bazhang> A4Tech, ^^
<A4Tech> one sec
<bazhang> A4Tech, he changed it
<bazhang> A4Tech, zloy is unbanned.
<A4Tech> ok
<bazhang> A4Tech, he is on probation, according to Gary
<A4Tech> ok
<bazhang> A4Tech, do you know shik or djon ?
<bazhang> A4Tech, they said they were banned in #ubuntu-ru
<bazhang> A4Tech, but I dont see their names in banlist
<A4Tech> for the first time I hear
<bazhang> okay thanks.
<Gary> yes, zloy is on probation and I removed his nick ban today
<Gary> if he continues with harrassment, please mute/ban as you see fit, and let me or any other staffer know, thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-14
<Kattollikisd> hi everyone, can someone tell me why I am banned for #ubuntu-es
<Kattollikisd> ?
<Zic> Kattollikisd: you should consider to try in #ubuntu-es-ops channel
<Kattollikisd> Zic, try what? :S
<Zic> Kattollikisd: it is the channel of #ubuntu-es operators, see with us what is the problem with your host/ban
<Zic> them*
 * Zic tired, back to bed
<Kattollikisd> ok
<Kattollikisd> goood night
<McPeter> Zic, i quotte ;o)
<Zic> McPeter: quoi, c'était le week-end :D
<Zic> trop tôt :>
<DasEi> ﻿does anyone know why I'm again banned from ubuntu-de ? I had a ban long time ago, which was set off again, since then haven't been there
<Kattollikisd> hi everyone, can someone tell me why I am banned for #ubuntu-es?
<[NikO]> Kattollikisd: ask in #ubuntu-es-ops
<Kattollikisd> [NikO], :( no one answer :(
<[NikO]> wait so ...
<Kattollikisd> alright
<Kattollikisd> thanks
<bazhang> [NikO], is there a similar channel for #ubuntu-de ?
<[NikO]> bazhang: #ubuntu-de-ops i think :)
<bazhang> DasEi, ^^
<DasEi> ﻿[NikO]: bazhang: I currently get to #ubuntu-de-overflow
<bazhang> [NikO], thanks!
<bazhang> DasEi, you could /msg one of the operators
<DasEi> bazhang: found an op, sysdef there
<bazhang> DasEi, ok
<Kattollikisd> [NikO], #ubuntu-ops told me to ask ion this channel :(
<[NikO]> it s not related to #ubuntu* main channels, so ask on #ubuntu-es-ops
<stdin> Kattollikisd: [NikO] didn't tell you to ask there, they said #ubuntu-es-ops
<Kattollikisd>  alright
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-07
<kklimonda> I was wondering - how are you kicking users from channels in a way that it's displayed as their leave?
<LjL> kklimonda: REMOVE #channel nickname :reason
<Pici> You may need to use /quote remove .... depending on your client.
<kklimonda> ach
<kklimonda> thanks :)
<ubot4> In ubot4, The_Toxic_Mite said: smart alec is Please don't make comments in that tone, please. It's likely to offend someone
<DJones> hmmh
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-08
<FFEMTcJ> Can I get a member cloak please? https://edge.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston
<dvz-> hrm, is this where I go to ask about the new cloak?
<FFEMTcJ> dvz-, yes.. post your launchpad url.. im still waiting to hear from someone
<dvz-> LP:  https://launchpad.net/~digitalvectorz
<pleia2> you'll want to make sure your nickname is set up as defined here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<pleia2> (including alt nick and email set)
<pleia2> then wait around for folks who can add you, there are only a few who can so it might take some time
<FFEMTcJ> pleia2: has there been a good number of people offering to join the irc council?
<pleia2> not sure
<pleia2> I hope so :)
<FFEMTcJ> You know everything else.. Figured you knew that too
<FFEMTcJ> lol
<pleia2> hehe
<FFEMTcJ> I think it would be easier to ask you what you arent involved in
<starcraftman> hi there, sorry for the nick spam, one of my nicks was a problem. Can I get a cloak on this account? It's already set up.
<pleia2> starcraftman: you'll need to post a link to your LP profile too :)
<starcraftman> ah right.
<starcraftman> https://launchpad.net/~starcraft.man
<starcraftman> too bad can't have my period for my irc nick, got used to it everywhere else.
<starcraftman> that sounded better in my head.
<Toluxero> hi! my lp profile https://launchpad.net/~Toluxero
<zoopster> hi - I'm a new Ubuntu member https://launchpad.net/~jpugh - I'd like to request the Ubuntu member cloak please - thanks!
<IngForigua> Hi every one
<dvz-> hi IngForigua
<IngForigua> Hi dvz- congratulations
<dvz-> ty, you too
<IngForigua> you already can configure yo nick
<IngForigua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks <<<---- i can't
<IngForigua> it is my launchpad profile https://launchpad.net/~ingforigua
<dvz-> IngForigua: why can't you?
<IngForigua> dvz- you already use the cloak "ubuntu/member/nickname"
<dvz-> IngForigua: as far as i see, i'm still using the unaffiliated cloak
<IngForigua> ok, dvz- the cloak, where is request? here
<dvz-> IngForigua: si senior
<IngForigua> Ok, i understand thanks :)
<dvz-> anytime :)
 * IngForigua is colombian user his english is poor
<Toluxero> hi!
<DJones> Hi Toluxero
<Toluxero> I need cloak my nickname. who helps me
<Toluxero> ?
<DJones> I think you need to wait for Pici or elky to come into the channel to check your ubuntu membership status, they'll be able to check and then let you know if there's anything else you need to do
<DJones> !register | Toluxero If its just a general freenode unaffiliated cloak, then this factoid should help you
<ubottu> Toluxero If its just a general freenode unaffiliated cloak, then this factoid should help you: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Toluxero> DJones, hmm, I mean @ubuntu/member/toluxero
<DJones> Toluxero: Right, that will probably be Pici/elky to verify and then they'll be able to arrange for the cloak to be set
<tsimpson> jussi01: looks like FFEMTcJ, dvz-, starcraftman, and Toluxero require your attention :)
<Toluxero> DJones, ok, thanks
<jussi01> Toluxero: lp url please
<Toluxero> jussi01, https://launchpad.net/~Toluxero
<jussi01> DJones: just fyi, its only Pici or I at, until we get a new IRCC. you can check the current ircc members from: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council
<jussi01> staff, nalioth niko etc, please cloak Toluxero with an ubuntu/member cloak
<DJones> jussi01: Thanks, I knew PIci had been dealing with them and I thought it was elky, I'll remember its you and Pici (hopefully)
<Toluxero> jussi01, The process takes approximately?
<jussi01> Toluxero: untill a staff member notices...
<Toluxero> jussi01, thanks
<jussi01> staff, nalioth niko etc, please cloak starcraftman with an ubuntu/member cloak
<jussi01> staff, nalioth niko etc, please cloak zoopster with an ubuntu/member cloak
<jussi01> staff, nalioth niko etc, please cloak dvz- with an ubuntu/member cloak
<jussi01> staff, nalioth niko etc, please cloak FFEMTcJ with an ubuntu/member cloak
<jussi01> ok, anyone Ive missed or not seen, please ask again.
<niko> ok, let's me do that
<niko> jussi01: all done
<jussi01> :)
<elky> DJones, whilst I'm still a GC, i'm technically not IRCC at this moment (so i tend only to GC in emergencies at the moment) once the election is over we'll be able to have more active GC/IRCC people.
<DJones> elky: ok thanks, sorry about the misunderstanding
<elky> thats ok
<zoopster> thanks for the cloak jussi01!
<zoopster> and thank you too niko
<Tm_T> jumpy night
<declanmg> hello, just wondering if anyone's around to explain why my ubuntumembers cloak isn't working?
<Mamarok> did you change your nick?
<declanmg> nope.
<Tm_T> and did you identify too?
<declanmg> I have autoidentify set up
<Tm_T> doesn't mean it worked, though
<declanmg> i'm just thinking that.
<Tm_T> declanmg: looks like you're not identidied currently
<declanmg> Is there a way to check that a user (ie. me) is regsisterd?
<declanmg> ie. how do you know that I'm not identitied?
<declanmg> excuse the bad grammer on my part :-)
<Tm_T> declanmg: I just did /wii declanmg
<declanmg> I get wii: Unknown command
<declanmg> Am using Konversation
<Tm_T> declanmg: /whois <nick>
<declanmg> ok. ahhh... I see the identified bit.
<declanmg> thanks
<declanmg> I'll try to identify now and hopefully the cloak goes up like a romulan warbird.
<declanmg> Tm_T: Yip. That's fixed it. Thanks very much. I'm off to the Konversation support team :-)
<Tm_T> declanmg: works now, yes
<mhall119|work> howdy howdy
<mhall119|work> I was told I can request my IRC cloak here
<niko> Pici, jussi01 ^^
<mhall119|work> https://launchpad.net/~mhall119
<Pici> niko: Could you please cloak mhall119|work with ubuntu/member/mhall119 ?
<niko> done
<Pici> mhall119|work: Congrats :)
<Pici> niko: Thanks too :)
<mhall119|work> Pici: thanks
<Toluxero> hi niko
<Toluxero> hi jussi01
<niko> hi Toluxero
<Toluxero> niko, you can drop the cloak on my nickname?
<niko> i don't see a cloak on your nickname
<Toluxero> niko, you can set that?
<Pici> Toluxero: Are you looking for an Ubuntu Member cloak?
<niko> oh, i missed the <*jussi01> staff, nalioth niko etc, please cloak Toluxero with an ubuntu/member cloak
<niko> so cloaked now
<Pici> oops, so did I.
<Toluxero> Pici, I am a new Ubuntu member, I agreed yesterday:)
<Pici> Toluxero: Congrats :)
<Toluxero> niko, Pici, thanks 4 all
<mok0> Hi, I'd like an Ubuntu cloak. My Launchpad id is also mok0
<Pici> mok0: could you make sure that you have an email address attached to your nickserv account. /msg nickserv info   will show you.  I don't care what it is, just that its there.
 * mok0 looks
<mok0> Yes it does
<Pici> mok0: okay, one moment while I find a freenode staffer.
<mok0> Thanks Pici
<nalioth> freenode staffer? there are at least 3 here, Pici
<Pici> nalioth: I was looking for one that wasn't idle :)
<nalioth> i take it mok0 needs a cloak?
<Pici> He does indeed.
<Pici> Hes all set.
<Pici> mok0: congrats, you're set.
<mok0> Great, thanks!
<mok0> Wow that was fast
<mok0> :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-09
<highvoltage> hey everyone
<highvoltage> does ubuntu-irc still need some help? I'm almost always on IRC so if there's something I could do I'd be glad to help
<niko> here we count join/quit
<IngForigua> Hello, i'm ubuntu, member, how i can use the cloak on irc freenode
<Pici> IngForigua: What is your launchpad id?
<IngForigua> it is https://launchpad.net/~ingforigua
<Pici> IngForigua: can you make sure that you have en email address attached to your nick? /msg nickserv info   will tell you.  I don't need to know what it is, just that its there.
<IngForigua> Yes i have an email addres attached
<Pici> er
<Pici> niko, nalioth: If one of you has a moment could you please apply an ubuntu/member cloak to IngForigua?
<aergasdf> deutsch?
<aergasdf> warum bin ich in #ubuntu-de gebannt???? ich war noch niemals dort!!!
<aergasdf> jemand da?
<Pici> one moment, let me get the attention of one of their operators.
<Pici> aergasdf: Looks like they are in #ubuntu-de-ops  sorry for having you join yet another channel.
<aergasdf> like a puzzle xD
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-10
<czam> Hi everyone, Is there any member of the IRC Council?
<czam> I'm a new Ubuntu Member and I want to request an Ubuntu cloak!
<czam> this is my Launchpad Account (https://launchpad.net/~carlos.zambrano) for the Ubuntu Cloak
<m4v> Pici, jussi01: ping ^
<m4v> czam: they seem to be away (or sleeping), so wait for a while
<czam>  m4v ok ;)
<m4v> actually, I'm pretty sure they should be sleeping, so wait longer :P
<czam> m4v yes, you are right, here in Colombia is just 22:33 :S
<blackxored> hello guys
<blackxored> I want a cloak
<jpds> Pici, jussi01: ^
<jpds> lp.net/~adrianperez-deb
<jussi01> argh, cant you give a nice clickable link? :P
<jpds> No, I'm lazy.
<blackxored> I'm a new ubuntu member, so I think I should contact you here? maybe I'm wrong
<blackxored> jpds, hehehe :P
<jussi01> Staff, nalioth niko etc please cloack blackxored with an ubuntu/member cloak
<jpds> blackxored: Here is fine.
<jussi01> blackxored: I just had to check out everything was in order. :)
<blackxored> jpds, I wasn't that wrong then
<blackxored> jussi01, no problem
<Pici> jussi01: you could just use my handy script, then you wouldn't even need to click on any links.
<blackxored> Pici, that's marketing :P
<jussi01> Pici: does that check he is identified?
<jpds> jussi01: He has a cloak already.
<Pici> jussi01: All you need is their launchpad id. It checks if they're part of ubuntumembers (even indirectly) and adds them to the cloaked users team.
<blackxored> I have to re-identify with services?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> blackxored: you just need to wait for staff
<blackxored> I received a mail "you've been added to ubuntu-irc-cloaks"
<Pici> blackxored: Indeed, we use that to track who we have cloaked.
<blackxored> so?
<jussi01> blackxored: freenode staff need to do thee actual cloaking
<niko> done
<blackxored> jussi01, oh staff you meant freenode, I was thinking at ubuntu-irc staff
<jpds> blackxored: Functionality like that will probably come in the future.
<blackxored> jpds, great
<blackxored> yes I whoised me :P now I saw the cloack
<blackxored> s/cloack/cloak
<blackxored> thank you guys
<jpds> No problem.
<jpds> Congrats too.
<blackxored> thanks
<blackxored> see you guys later
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-11
<czam> Hi eberyone, is there a member of the irc council?
<czam> I want to request an Ubuntu cloak, I'm new Ubuntu Member :)
<m4v> Pici: jussi01 ^
<Pici> czam: What is your launchpad id?
<czam> this is my launchpad account: https://launchpad.net/~carlos.zambrano
<Pici> niko, nalioth: could either of you please cloak czam with an ubuntu/member cloak.
<Pici> czam: just a moment please.
<czam> ok ;)
<Pici> czam: You're all set. congrats :)
<czam> Pici thanks :)
<m4v> czam: congrats
<czam> m4v gracias
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-12
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, johanbr said: !no flash64 is <reply> För att installera Adobe Flash för 64-bit arkitektur kan man hämta deras plugin från http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<mac9416> Hey, how can I request a modification for an ubottu factoid?
<mac9416> Or maybe even the addition of one?
<jpds> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<erUSUL> mac9416: /msg ubottu factoid is <reply>Your modified text here
<erUSUL> then pray for someone noticing the request
<jpds> no, factiod is <reply>$thing.
<mac9416> erUSUL, thanks. So I don't need any special permissions?
<mac9416> OK, got it.
<jpds> You do, but the factoid will be put into the queue for approval.
<erUSUL> someone in #ubuntu-ops has to aprove it and actually modify the DB
<mac9416> Right, makes sense. When I read the wiki it looked like anyone could modify the DB. I thought "Can you say vandalism?"
<mac9416> Request submitted. Thank y'all for your help.
<LjL> we actually didn't get very much vandalism when it *was* freely modifiable
<LjL> some misguides edits, yes
<LjL> ed*
<mac9416> That's good. But better safe than sorry I would think.
<g_khatwani123> i have installed ubuntu on my laptop. i use wifi as internet on my windows vista.but internet is not running on ubuntu.
<g_khatwani123> please help me to get the solution
<Ddorda> g_khatwani123: first of all i believe it's not the right channel :P
<Ddorda> second, is it a WEP wifi?
<Ddorda> BRB
<g_khatwani123> what is WEP wifi
<g_khatwani123> if i have to configure any setting for that
<g_khatwani123> in ubuntu
 * andol points g_khatwani123 towards #ubuntu, which is the regular ubuntu support channel
<Ddorda> g_khatwani123: do you have a pass on your network..?
<g_khatwani123> yes
<g_khatwani123> i mean no paaword is required for internet access
<g_khatwani123> no  password is required for internet access
<m4v> what's the general opinion of people linking pages as these http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html in Ubuntu support channels? it is alright or should be frowned upon and discouraged?
<jussi01> !gq | m4v - better to use this one.
<ubottu> m4v - better to use this one.: Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<m4v> I don't think I there's a Spanish version is there? I ask because the spanish version of the link I pasted is often used in #ubuntu-es
<jussi01> m4v: In my opinion its a good idea to educate people to ask smarter questions, but it needs to be done in a correct way, like most things..
<m4v> and I believe that page is rude, with literal translations of rtfm and such
<m4v> ah ok
<jussi01> m4v: yes, the page isnt the nicest, I was about to mention ir
<jussi01> perhaps you could find/write/translate a better one?
<jussi01> m4v: that sabi.co.uk one is gpl'd, perhaps a translation is a good idea. :)
<nalioth> m4v: if you would like to write a web page, i can host it
<m4v> yes, I'm not sure if I will do it in the short while, but will note it somewhere.
<m4v> giving an alternative is better than telling people not to link that page
<jussi01> m4v: even if you cant do all of it, maybe make a start and propose some others in the -es area help out
<jussi01> Its always helpful to make a start - nalioth has a wiki that may be useful for it
<m4v> yes, I will poke someone in #ubuntu-l10n-es or their maillist
<jussi01> m4v: ok, great. if you need hosting, just contact us :)
<Ddorda> does anybody here know how to write a nautilus scripts?
<jussi01> Ddorda: #ubuntu is the support channel
<Ddorda> yes, i know, but it's more tech help in there..
<JanC> or maybe #nautilus on gimpnet ☺
<jussi01> forums might have some help also.
<Ddorda> i will try that chat
<jussi01> In any case, not really what htis channel is for. :)
<Ddorda> and with forums it might take few days
<Ddorda> yea yea i know, sorry :P
<christel> hiya -- vorian has requested a ubuntu/member cloak -- please let me know if this can be applied to his nick
<christel> :)
<jussi01> christel: one moment while I check his member status
<christel> thank you :)
<jussi01> christel: yes, you are free to add an ubuntu/member cloak to vorian if he has requested that.
<christel> thank you!
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-13
<chaotikcore> can i get a cloak please
<nalioth> chaotikcore: what kind of cloak?
<chaotikcore> sorry for delay unaffialiated
<nalioth> chaotikcore: well, #freenode is the place to request those, and you'll need to be identifed to services before they'll talk to you about it
<chaotikcore> thought i was identified already anyways thanks for tha info
<m4v> there were some klines of regular users of u-es, might I ask the staff at least why did mimecar got klined? (he's a regular contributor in the channel)
<m4v> he got klined while giving support actually
<nalioth> m4v: we don't discuss klines  :(
<m4v> nalioth: I didn't want to discuss it, just know if it was an accident or if he did something for reserve it. But it seems there was some spamming in private with an autokline channel
<nalioth> you'll have to ask him when he returns
<m4v> ok
<m4v> ah, I'm a idiot, didn't read the full log, radnome was tricking people to join that damned channel
<Ddorda> hey. how do i join the planet?
<LjL> i wondered that myself for a while then found i'm find here on mars
<Ddorda> LjL: lol
<Ddorda> i'm talking about Ubuntu planet
<topyli> Ddorda,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu#Adding Your Blog
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-13
<hggdh> hi folks, can someone please check on the ubot on #ubuntu-bugs?
<m4v> hggdh: what's wrong?
<hggdh> it does not seem to be there
<hggdh> m4v: ^
<hggdh> or not answering
<m4v> i can see ubot2 there
<hggdh> heh. and now it is answering... sorry
<m4v> no worries.
<m4v> saw AR_ in #freenode with a new ip (k-line evading)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-16
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, Ramakrishna_cse said: it is anothe way of saying i am ur friend :)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-17
<jderose> Hello, I just became an Ubuntu member and was wondering if someone could setup an IRC cloak for me. My lp profile - https://launchpad.net/~jderose
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, Pici, topyli:  ^^^
<jderose> nhandler: thanks :)
<i5noc^3> sigh
<i5noc^3> ok w/e i dont see it easily
<i5noc^3> who's running things up in this joint
<i5noc^3> tsimpson: Myrtti; etc i see ya
<tsimpson> yes? what can we help you with?
<jpds> !irccouncil
<ubottu> The Ubuntu IRC Council is the team governance council for the the Ubuntu IRC channels on the freenode network - For serious inquiries please join #ubuntu-irc-council - See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<i5noc^3> lets go out on a limb and say since im' banned from my preferred channel for the discussion ive come to the one which was indicated it would be appropriate in
<i5noc^3> thx jpds reading
<tsimpson> considering the people involved don't wish to discuss it with you, no channel would be appropriate as you would be discussing it with no one else
<i5noc^3> there we go
<i5noc^3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BuildingCommunity/DealingWithConflict
<i5noc^3> this should be appropriate
<i5noc^3> tsimpson: its not your perview to decide whom you discuss issues with
<i5noc^3> though it would certainly be to put them in the correct forum/channel
<i5noc^3> Conflict in technical decisions
<i5noc^3> Always adhere to the CoC. Try to stay on-topic, try to be pragmatic and goal-oriented.
<i5noc^3> Try to get input from more people. It's important to understand the problem from all angles: Users, Sysadmins, Ubuntu, Debian, Upstream. Try to think of people who know a lot about one of these areas and the specific problem you're trying to solve.
<tvbuntu> can i ask for some help here?
<k1l> for support try #ubuntu
<k1l> this is the International Ubuntu IRC operators channel
<tvbuntu> support means what?
<tvbuntu> i want to make a script to work with mencoder and i need some guiding
<Tm_T> we deal here channel running matters, for getting help for running Ubuntu or apps, see #ubuntu
<tvbuntu> is thi related to support?
<tvbuntu> ok thanx
<k1l> if u need help with ubuntu thats support.
<jderose> Hello, I just became an Ubuntu member and was wondering if someone could setup an IRC cloak for me. My lp profile - https://launchpad.net/~jderose
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> and now wait for the usual suspects to notice you ;P
<IdleOne> Pici topyli tsimpson jussi : see jderose up there :)
<jderose> erUSUL: thanks, I have already registered my nick (many, many moons ago). who should i ping about the cloak?
<IdleOne> jderose: I just pinged them
<erUSUL> jderose: IdleOne did it for you
<IdleOne> hopefully they are active
<topyli> i am
<erUSUL> jderose: just making sure you have a proper email etc attached to your nick
<IdleOne> there ya go
<jderose> IdleOne: thanks :)
<IdleOne> welcome
<IdleOne> and congrats!
<jderose> thank you!
<topyli> staff around? we could use an ubuntu/member cloak for jderose please
<jderose> erUSUL: so should me email be my primary launchpad email, or my shiny now @ubuntu.com alias?
<topyli> jderose: whatever you have now is fine, you're logged in and all's well
<jderose> topyli: okay, cool
<erUSUL> really dunno what is preferred. a working and something you use regularly i guess. back when you registered you may have used an email account you use only for registration in sites or the like; i know i did ;P
<topyli> yes it's better to have one that still works :)
<jderose> was so long ago, can't remember for sure... the email is optional, isn't it?
<jderose> how can i check what email is currently associated with my nick?
<topyli> jderose: /msg nickserv info
<topyli> tomaw: around?
<jderose> okay, it's set to one of my launchpad addresses, so that should be all good
<topyli> jderose: all set :)
<jderose> topyli: thanks for the help!
<IdleOne> yay!
<topyli> :)
<erUSUL> congrats
<jderose> erUSUL: thanks, it's a cool feeling :)
<IdleOne> yeah, that feeling goes away when they send you the first invoice for your membership dues
<IdleOne> topyli: doesn't know anything about that, he doesn't pay them anyway lol
<jderose> haha
<topyli> yeah honorary geezers don't have to
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-18
<ZDWAY2010> hi all
<ZDWAY2010> I'm new here
<ZDWAY2010> no 1 here plz
<ZDWAY2010> I need help in my ubuntu
<ZDWAY2010> please
<ZDWAY2010> any one help me please
<Pici> ZDWAY2010: This isn't a support channel. Please ask in #ubuntu
<ZDWAY2010> ok thnx
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-19
<CensoredBiscuit> anyone know where I can find a ubuntu irc channel list?
<m4v> CensoredBiscuit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<CensoredBiscuit> m4v I knew it was somewhere obvious but I wouldnt get until someone told me, thanks..
<CensoredBiscuit> CB out\
<AndrewMC> CensoredBiscuit: and also /msg alis list #ubuntu*
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-12
<savvas> Hello! Can someone enable my ubuntu member cloak? https://launchpad.net/~medigeek thank you!
<k1l> jussi: jussi01  elky   topyli    (just some IRCC cloak highlight)
<k1l> savvas: hi, just stay here until some IRCC member wakes up :)
<savvas> thank you k1l! will do, I have an hour or so, I hope someone wakes up heh.. I'll find something useful to do in the meantime
<savvas> still nothing eh? oh well, I'll leave the pc on and try again
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-13
<savvas> jussi jussi01 elky topyli - Can someone enable my ubuntu member cloak? https://launchpad.net/~medigeek thank you!
<topyli> staff, can we please have an ubuntu/member/savvas cloak for savvas?
<pangolin> Congrats on membership savvas :)
<topyli> cheers savvas, thanks niko :)
<savvas> thank you!
<savvas> woohoo! the cloak is on
<Atlantic777> Hi! I've got some difficulties about operating on an ubuntu channel. We have official channel for support and an offtopic channel.
<Atlantic777> An user is againts spliting channels. What should we do? I really don't know what to tell him.
<k1l_> Atlantic777: which channels do you mean?
<Atlantic777> it's about #ubuntu-rs and #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<Atlantic777> the user is complaining that the word „offtopic“ is inappropriate and don't want to use it
<Myrtti> inappropriate how?
<Atlantic777> he suggests that we should use a Serbian word which really sounds ackward
<Atlantic777> and users aren't used to it
<Atlantic777> offtopic is really well known
<Myrtti> well I don't know what the official opinion is about the subject, or if there is any, but I'd bring it up at your LoCo meeting if you have them, or at mailinglist or forum, and discuss it, if you haven't already
<Atlantic777> we did
<Myrtti> and you didn't reach a concensus?
<Atlantic777> and every one is against him (at least everybody from LoCo team
<Atlantic777> it's not a question about to ban or not to ban
<Atlantic777> that's the simplest problem, but do we have right to not permit offtopic on a support channel or the community can and should choose?
<Atlantic777> as we I mean LoCo team
<Pici> Atlantic777: Sure. Its your channel and you can run it as you see fit.  There are a number of other loco teams that have support and offtopic channels.
<Myrtti> it's up to the LoCo really in my opinion - if you feel like the support channel isn't doing it's job because there's too much non-support, you can decide to split it to whichever amount of channels you want, and even go for the main channel to be the offtopic/team channel and direct the support to -support or whatever
<Myrtti> or have it split some other ways
<Myrtti> most common split probably is between main and -offtopic though, I'd assume
<k1l_> the german channel is named: -offtopic too. its quite common i think.  dont know if there is a specific rule to name it like that
<Myrtti> likewise Finnish
<Myrtti> tho there's more than just -offtopic
<k1l_> the word "offtopic" is even a common word for the offtopic in forums and irc.
<Atlantic777> tnx guys :)
<Atlantic777> I'll show this log to hime. Hope that it's ok.
<Atlantic777> s/hime/him
<Pici> Thats fine.
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelNaming
<k1l_> there is no rule for naming it "-offtopic". but i would suggest -offtopic as common use.
<LjL> at some point, i made -offtopic channels that redirected to the actual offtopic channels for several locos
<viso> -1ciao
<viso> 1-lista
<viso> -1lista
<Fuchs> viso: something we can help you with?
<m4v> I'm entertaining the idea of renaming #ubuntu-es-offtopic to #ubuntu-es-cafe, is sorter, and at least "cafe" does give the idea of a place for chat, unlike "offtopic" which is basically an alien word to us and we have to explain what is the channel for every time we mention it. But some other bastard registered it and I'm lazy to reclaim it and set it up, and we're just 15 or so in our offtopic channel.
<pangolin> wow, strong words.
<k1l_> the #ubuntu namespace belongs to the loco
<k1l_> *loco teams
<popey> i like the idea of -cafe
<popey> don't the forums guys call their offtopic place 'cafe'?
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-14
<jussi> I also like the idea of cafe channels. it gives a more personable feel and a better idea of what the channel is for.
<Fuchs> for drinking coffee?
<Fuchs> I think having a consistent naming scheme is more important, but one could use forwarding for that, since it all stays in the ubuntu namespace anyway
<popey> #ubuntu-bikeshed ☺
<Myrtti> #ubuntu-yakshaving
<popey> ☺
<Fuchs> well, that way it could be adapted to local customs as well
<Fuchs> #ubuntu-de-trinkhalle, #ubuntu-ie-pub, #ubuntu-fr-cafe  ...
 * Fuchs runs
<ubot2> Nafallo called the ops in #ubuntu-se-ops ()
<Nafallo> no! no it didn't!
<Nafallo> jpds didn't set the correct database ;-)
<ubot2> Nafallo called the ops in #ubuntu-se-ops ()
<Nafallo> jpds: ^-- please stop that ;-)
<jpds> Oh, right; it was set for #ubuntu-se, not -ops.
<Nafallo> oh. doh.
<Nafallo> jpds: it all works like I want it to! thanks.
<jpds> \o/
<Unit193> ubot5: info ubuntu-desktop oneiric | Can someone with power add Oneiric to ubot5?
<Myrtti> oh man, what drama
<Fuchs> ?
 * Fuchs steals some cheesecake
<amelia> Myrtti: you're following our "meeting"?
<Myrtti> yeah
<amelia> Myrtti: i hear you.
<Myrtti> I have a twitch in my arm and it wants to manifest in slapping people
 * Fuchs flees
<amelia> Myrtti: i don't even want to be there, but i'm sick and tired of that shit. just dump the channel and move on.
<m4v> ?
<amelia> m4v: sweden is screwing things up again..
<m4v> ah, ok.
<amelia> as usual... maybe i should move to another country so i can join another loco... :S
<Myrtti> must... not... use... the... fist... of...
<Myrtti> DEATH
<amelia> haha
<Myrtti> I kinda tried to be a mediator but I guess my swedish isn't good enough and the attitudes are just so foul I can't work with these people
<Myrtti> just want to scream that they don't get the point
<amelia> i hear you, and there's nothing wrong with my swedish. :P
<Myrtti> what a fail
<Myrtti> now they think they are voting on keeping the channel as it is
<amelia> hahaha
<Myrtti> while the previous vote hasn't been finished
<amelia> I guess me and nafallo will have a great talk with someone from IRC Council soon.. :(
<Myrtti> Reductio ad Hitlerum played
<Myrtti> discussion over.
<Myrtti> burn it all in fire
<Myrtti> oh man
 * Fuchs hands Myrtti some calming tea
<Myrtti> does anyone have alphabet blocks handy
<Myrtti> seems like some stuff needs to be spelled out
<amelia> haha
<Myrtti> if I had been given a euro every time they need to be explained why the channel can't stay as it is, I'd be rich
<amelia> if i had been given a euro everytime I have to explain it i'd be rich.
<Myrtti> I can't understand how it can be so difficult to understand, shutting it down will not mean that it will be free for all again, it means it will be shut down and nobody will have access
<amelia> exactly.
<m4v> ok, I have to ask now, what needs to change?
 * m4v gives an euro to Myrtti
<amelia> haha
<Myrtti> m4v: the -se-offtopic has been, as I've been told, flying under the radar of the Swedish community as a whole, and it has had little or no connection to the actual -se channel. It's been run by different people, and it has had absolutely no connection to CoC or IRC guidelines
<Myrtti> so now people are protesting when the community has finally noticed that it exists, noticed that discussions about drugs, porn, warez, etc are common, and decide to pull the plug
<Myrtti> basically the old residents are knocking on the door of the LoCo leaders with torches and pitchforks, because their playground has been taken away
<pangolin> I don't see what the problem is, why doesn't -se loco ask the ircc to take back the channel (with assistance from freenode) and settle the problem.
<Myrtti> the channel has already been taken over
<Myrtti> that's not the problem
<m4v> well, they should have picked a playground outside ubuntu's namespace, shouldn't they?
<amelia> -se loco already owns the channel, the channel founder gave it away.
<amelia> m4v: that's exactlly my point.
<Myrtti> the problem is that the oldtimers feel cheated and play the Godwin card
<Myrtti> "this is nazism, you're banning free speech, we want our channel back, you cheated!"
<pangolin> ah. Simple, ban them.
<Fuchs> tell them to make a new one
<m4v> oh, I get it.
<Fuchs> not on freenode, since warez and drugs are in fact banned network-wide
<k1l> there is enough space in the interwebz to create some other channel.
<Fuchs> not only in ubuntu channels
<Myrtti> m4v: I've been looking at the discussion for a month now and THAT is the part that needs to be explained OVER and OVER again
<k1l> seems like swedish loco need some balls?
<amelia> k1l: no shit
<Myrtti> and now that the community has reached the decision that the channel will be shut down, some people live in the illusion that that means that the channel is going to be unregistered, and let free, and they assume someone can just come and re-register it and claim it for themselves
<k1l> ok, give me some time to learn swedish :)
<amelia> only balls there is the #ubuntu-se ops.. but i'm one of them so i'm not very neutral in the question.
<Myrtti> oh yeah, racism too.
<Myrtti> I think I'm pretty much done with this issue
<m4v> just ban them and forget about it, "free speech fighters" are hard to reason with.
<Fuchs> http://blog.freenode.net/2009/09/free-as-in-freenode/  *cough*
<Fuchs> they can move to quakenet and drown in the massive amount of scripts and colours
<Myrtti> nnnnnngggggghghghghghghgh
 * Fuchs adds more tea
<Myrtti> Nafallo: ♥
<Myrtti> Guidelines apparently don't apply in other than #ubuntu and a few other channels.
<m4v> well, the wording of the Guidelines do make easy to reach that assumption, which brings us to that issue that's being worked on but nobody gives feedback
<Myrtti> and I've given the link to the launchpad bug
<Myrtti> but *shrug*
<Myrtti> they decide what they read, believe and think
<m4v> yeah, I bet that with the Guidelines reworded they would still disregard it :P
<Myrtti> exactly
<Fuchs> you can point them to http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic as well
<topyli> Myrtti: iirc we are ops. if the guidelines don't apply to all ubuntu channels we're in, we have soul searching to do
<topyli> we seem to have used some completely inappropriate language here too, let's fix that in the future
<topyli> as for -se, the council can of course take care of it (by closing it or something) but the same behavior will continue elsewhere, only worse. i'd rather fix the behavior
<topyli> re: free speech, there is no such thing here. on the internet, your freedom is gontingent on whatever your service provider allows. on freenode there are restrictions. on ubuntu channels there are even further restrictions
<Nafallo> topyli: no no. #ubuntu-se-offtopic. #ubuntu-se is fine :-)
 * popey hugs Nafallo 
<popey> and Myrtti
<topyli> Nafallo: oh yes, thanks. i knew that but mistyped :)
<Nafallo> topyli: there is also an #offtopic-ubuntu-se which I'm not sure what has been decided about yet. amelia might know better :-)
 * Nafallo grouphugs Myrtti, amelia and popey
<topyli> it's not in the #ubuntu-* namespace so the council can do very little. staff could help perhaps
<Myrtti> the problem with it is that it is #
<Myrtti> not ##
<Myrtti> I'm not going to poke the subject of ubuntu being in the name
<Myrtti> that's a beehive I want to keep my fingers out of
<topyli> not much to do there but perhaps canonical bringing up trademark violations
<topyli> or staff deciding it's not appropriate
<Nafallo> Myrtti: well, I'm not very found of ubuntu-se being in the title... but yeah.
<Nafallo> fond even
<Myrtti> oh man, it's *late*
<Myrtti> tata
<Myrtti> gnite
<Nafallo> Myrtti: gnight :-). thanks for handling the ship as well as possible :-)
<Myrtti> np :-P
 * popey tucks Myrtti in
<Myrtti> I've tried
<popey> Get. Back. In!
<Nafallo> Myrtti: I'll probably poke you in private one of these days anyway :-)
 * Myrtti has a lifesize teddybear tucking her in
<popey> awww
<Myrtti> ha
<Myrtti> -->
<popey> ←
<topyli> nini Myrtti
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-15
<k1l> dont know which bot that is but it stopped working/logging at 08.12. http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/12/
<k1l> seems like it was locobot_2
<Tm_T> rt@ubuntu.com isn't it?
<pangolin> yes
<pangolin> I thought locobot was deprecated
<pangolin> isn't it ubuntulog now?
<pangolin> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<pangolin> yup new logs go to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<k1l> i know there were 2 bots in our channel but the old entrymsg points at the old logs. so i gonna change the msg
<EvilResistance> one of the GCs wouldnt happen to be around would they?
<Myrtti> topyli jussi?
<Nafallo> Myrtti: heh. closed! :-)
<amelia> yay!
<k1l> the swedish offtopic?
<Myrtti> Nafallo: still registered tho?
<Myrtti> k1l: yeah
<amelia> Myrtti: yup, Nafallo owns it... it will continue to be registered... just not joinable
<Myrtti> great
<Myrtti> that's a relief
<amelia> yes.
<amelia> now we'll see what happends with their new channel #offtopic-ubuntu-se... *sighs*
<Myrtti> I wish I didn't care, but I kinda do
<Nafallo> Myrtti: +mit mlocked + restricted on :-P
<Nafallo> and apparently I managed to set a key :-)
<Myrtti> brilliant
<Myrtti> good riddance
<amelia> Myrtti: same here
<Myrtti> gnite
<Nafallo> gnight Myrtti :-)
<amelia> gnite Myrtti
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-17
<benonsoftware> Hello
<k1l_> hello
<benonsoftware> I am just wondering does anyone know if Matthew Craig has a IRC nick?
<k1l_> i dont know who he is. but most people set their irc nick into their launchpad account. so maybe take a look there?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~matthew-t-craig is all i see
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<benonsoftware> The reason is I would like to talk to him about Ubuntu Students (#ubuntu-students)
<holstein> benonsoftware: email is there... you can ask
<benonsoftware> I have but half of my emails go unanswered
<holstein> if among the half that are answered is 'feel free and contact me at...' then you're good to go
<benonsoftware> holstein: No not really
<benonsoftware> I know he's IRC nick is cloaked
<holstein> benonsoftware: ?.. a cloak is for the IP
<benonsoftware> Yeah, on IRC
<holstein> benonsoftware: there is no mention of an IRC nick on that page
<ldunn> how do you know he's cloaked but not know his nick?
<benonsoftware> https://launchpad.net/~matthew-t-craig/+participation He is on the persons cloak on freenode team
<holstein> benonsoftware: ask in #freenode maybe
<benonsoftware> What do I ask them?
<k1l_> back in '08. i cant remember that long :)
<benonsoftware> ;) Maybe any logs?
<holstein> benonsoftware: maybe start with 'does anyone know matthew craig'... or 'im looking for ...'
<benonsoftware> Ok
<k1l_> what about the channel you want to talk to him. isnt he there?
<benonsoftware> There is just Cap_J_L_Picard
<benonsoftware> What he isn't a Ubuntu member
<holstein> benonsoftware: that is Ewan Marshall
<benonsoftware> ?
<holstein> benonsoftware: Cap_J_L_Picard
<benonsoftware> Ah
 * benonsoftware thinks #freenode has ever heard of him
<KindOne> ah, was about to point you here :P
<benonsoftware> How do I apply to take a chanel over?
<benonsoftware> I found he's nick (m-c) and he has not be online for the past 2 and a half years
<holstein> not sure... you could try http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<benonsoftware> holstein: I need a IRC council member to approve it as it is there namespace
<pangolin> benonsoftware: you will need to ask the Ubuntu IRC council to recover the channel from freenode. you can get the email from /msg ubottu appeals
<pangolin> assuming it is a #ubuntu-* channel
<benonsoftware> Yes, #ubuntu-students
<pangolin> email the IRCC, explain the situation and see what they say.
<OutOfControl> Ok
<k1l_> what about him? he is on the access list too: https://launchpad.net/~paul-bartell
<OutOfControl> Are there any IRCC members online at the moment?
<k1l_> have you tried to contact peanutb? he does have founder rights too in that channel. if you can figure it out with him you woulnd need the bureaucracy way
<OutOfControl> Ok, I'll find him now
<OutOfControl> k1l_: Do you know what channels he is in?
<k1l_> nope. just found hiim on access list and his computer/bnc is running
<OutOfControl> Yep
<tomtiger11> Why am i banned from #ubuntu ?
<topyli> tomaw: join #ubuntu-ops and ask the ops
<topyli> grr. sorry tomaw, tab fail with a user who already parted :\
<benonsoftware> Has anyone heard anything else about #ubuntu-students?
<pangolin> benonsoftware: you emailed the IRCC?
 * benonsoftware couldn't yesterday and will now
<pangolin> :) might have to wait till monday to get an answer from them.
<benonsoftware> Do they have a meeting on Monday?
<k1l> i would suggest to get peanutb or the craig guy on the desk.
<pangolin> no, but seeing how it is the weekend they might not get to it until then
<k1l> that would be the fastest and easiest way imho
<benonsoftware> Yes
<pangolin> well yeah if you can get in touch with peanutb that would be better.
<pangolin> send him a PM
<benonsoftware> pangolin: I have tried a number of times at different times
<pangolin> ok well if you can't get in touch with any of the founders of the channel I suggest you email the ircc.
<benonsoftware> What is there email?
<pangolin> ubottu: appeals
<ubottu> If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<pangolin> it is on that wiki page
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-18
<googles> evening/afternoon gents
<k1l_> hi
<googles> was wondering if anyone has been experiencing issue's with banshee's randomly starting itself on the latest build
<googles> banshee*
<Fuchs> googles: probably looking for #ubuntu
<googles> not sure why i felt it should be plural
<googles> ah thank you good sir, sorry for the spam
<Fuchs> you're very welcome, no problem
<googles> <3
 * Fuchs adds some salt and pepper and devours the <3
#ubuntu-irc 2012-12-10
<kdub> hello all! i'm a new ubuntu member, can I get an irc cloak? lp:https://launchpad.net/~kdub
<AlanBell> hi kdub, contratulations
<kdub> thanks AlanBell
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/kdub cloak for kdub
 * Myrtti looks
<Myrtti> kdub: congrats
<AlanBell> yay, thanks Myrtti
<kdub> thanks Myrtti : )
 * Fuchs pokes AlanBell with a stick
 * AlanBell wonders why
<Fuchs> Query?
<AlanBell> sure
#ubuntu-irc 2012-12-14
<paddy> hello. are there any existing bans on me on ubuntu related channels, please?
<k1l> paddy: have you been banne in the past?
<paddy> yes sir
<paddy> i believe on #ubuntu.de and #ubuntu-offline
<k1l> there are no bans on you for #ubuntu-de (which is the right german channel)
<paddy> ah, cool
<paddy> the the international offtopic channel?
<paddy> s/the the/and the/
<IdleOne> paddy: try joining the channel, see if you are banned. #ubuntu-offtopic.
<IdleOne> if you are the correct place to resolve the ban would be #ubuntu-ops
<paddy> seems to work
<paddy> oh, ok. thank you
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-09
<elfy> AlanBell: ping if you've got time to sort out ##ubuntuforums-unanswered
<elfy> it's an old forum team - that's being revamped - and none of the old people with rights etc are about
<elfy> need to add me with ops so I can get those sorted for others
<elfy> nhandler intimated that I might need you (irc team) to talk to freenode for me
<Pricey> elfy: double-#?
<elfy> Pricey: no - sorry
<elfy> and hello again :p
 * Pricey steps back again
<Pici> elfy: all set.
<elfy> Pici: oh - cheers - so I've got rights to give others +votiA where I want to ?
<elfy> assuming so - thanks :)
<Pici> elfy: yep
<elfy> thanks for being quick about that - I can wander off into the night now :)
<elfy> have a good one
<Pici> you too
<caboose885> thanks Pici !
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-10
<belkinsa> Hello, I'm trying to set up a channel and I made and reg'd it but I wasn't with +o.  How to gain back OP status?
<Fuchs> belkinsa: /msg chanserv help op
<Fuchs> (assuming you did register it)
<belkinsa> I have
<Fuchs> auto op is discouraged and hence by default disabled on freenode.  see  /msg chanserv help flags    and look for +O if you need it, but you don't.
<belkinsa> Okay, everything is good now and I have sent a request for publicly logging to the e-mail
<belkinsa> The channel is #newdocs
<jose> belkinsa: I don't think that is inside the ubuntu namespace, and is it a project called NewDocs or something?
<belkinsa> Yes
<belkinsa>  https://launchpad.net/~newdoc
<belkinsa>  https://launchpad.net/~newdocs
<Unit193> #ubuntu-newdocs
<jose> maybe #ubuntu-newdocs would've been better
<belkinsa> Oh, sorry
<belkinsa> I will correct this
<belkinsa> Okay, I have made the new one as #ubuntu-newdocs
<belkinsa> And I have a question, do you e-mail rt@ubuntu.com for publicly logging?
<jose> yes
<belkinsa> Thank you and what to say in th e-mail?
<IdleOne> ask them to join a log bot to the channel
<belkinsa> Okay, thank you.
<IdleOne> make sure you give them the correct channel name
<belkinsa> In the subject or the body of the e-mail?
<IdleOne> body
<slickymaster> good night all
<slickymaster> I would like to request the usage of ubottu and ubot5 in a recently created channel, #ubuntu-newdocs
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-11
<belkinsa> I also approve the action of slickymaster's request.  Thank you. (I'm the channel owner and he had my permission to make this request)
<jose> belkinsa: asking here will get no result, bots are managed by Canonical, you need to ask at rt@ubuntu.com
<jose> oh wait, ubottu and ubot5
<jose> ubottu is for core channels, and ubot5...
<ubottu> jose: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jose> yeah, I think ubot5 meets the criteria
<slickymaster> hi all. yesterday I've requested  here the usage of ubottu and ubot5 in a recently created channel, #ubuntu-newdocs, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/12/10/%23ubuntu-irc.html#t23:51
<slickymaster> is there anything else that needs to be done?
<IdleOne> slickymaster: ubottu and ubot5 are just clones of one another. Aside from that all you need to do is wait for one of the bot owners to see the request.
<slickymaster> ok, thanks for the heads up, IdleOne
<IdleOne> AlanBell tsimpson, umm, IRCC ^
<IdleOne> they will get to it ASAP
<slickymaster> didn't knew that they were clones of one another. My bad :P
<slickymaster> thanks again
<IdleOne> no worries :)
<AlanBell> ubot5: join #ubuntu-newdocs
<ubot5> AlanBell: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MooDoo> heehee
<belkinsa> We still don't have ubot5
<AlanBell> belkinsa: yeah, it isn't listening to me, tsimpson or someone will give it a poke later I expect
<belkinsa> Okay,
<slickymaster> BlinkinCat, does the color of the writer's nick? changed
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-12
<Wubix> friendly greetings,
<Wubix> what is the process of registering a channel that contains "ubuntu" in its name, without adding the "##" about hash tags?
<k1l_> Wubix: maybe this will help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination
 * Wubix scratches head and reads again
<Wubix> basically, i need to follow the Code of Conduct and "invite" all others to follow it too. and i need to make staff and council chanops, right?
<IdleOne> basically
<Wubix> these "##" channels are free of this, right?
<IdleOne> in theory yes, but if you open a ## channel with ubuntu in the name and it is a problem in some way. The IRC Council can ask staff to close it
<IdleOne> may I ask what name you are thinking of?
<Wubix> you may but i am unsure if i should reveal it. i need some time to think about all this
<Wubix> thanks a lot for the information you gave to me
<IdleOne> sure thing.
 * Wubix parks in the corner
<jose> hey guys
<jose> is it cool if I add myself to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordination ? I'm a native Spanish speaker
<IdleOne> jose: I don't see why not
<jose> ok then :)
<LjL> IdleOne: with a ## channel, if the IRC council asks staff to close it, staff can and often will laugh in the IRC council's face, though :P
<IdleOne> I suppose it all depends on the circumstances, but yeah.
<LjL> IdleOne: well it's not like i'm speaking out of hypotheticals that i haven't personally experienced, you know ;)
<IdleOne> yup I do.
<IdleOne> I guess my point was that if someone wants to use ubuntu in their channel name, it would be really nice of them to try and follow the CoC and the !guidelines.
<LjL> well except not really, as a ## channel *is* the way to make it clear it's not official, therefore if it's something that merely *talks* about Ubuntu (as allowed by trademark laws and the trademark policies of Ubuntu), they're technically and morally free to determine their own rules
<IdleOne> true
<IdleOne> but it would be nice :)
<LjL> "nice" is what people who expect their own ethics to be valid for everyone aim for ;)
<IdleOne> nice is what people expect from others when they have been treated nicely
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-13
<LjL> IdleOne: no, the kind of nice you're talking about here is more akin to, the word marriage has meant something to us for ages, so please be nice and don't use it for something that doesn't match our ideas, instead, follow our guidelines if you want to use it at all. pretty please? see, i'm being nice!
<LjL> problem with that is, you don't have a monopoly on anything just because you labelled it first and decided some rules for your backyard
<IdleOne> That is a good point.
<IdleOne> GET OFF MY LAWN NOW!
 * IdleOne hugs LjL 
<IdleOne> This is why I like having you around and as a friend.
<IdleOne> when you coming back to the place of ot
<LjL> oh right
<LjL> i suppose i míght as well
<LjL> oh wonderful, being greeted by Mr Anschluss LOL'ing at me
<LjL> already want to leave again
<IdleOne> he wasn't lol'ing at you
<AlanBell> evening all
<IdleOne> evening AlanBell
<Wubix> btw IdleOne. when i am like "this is this and that, right?" its meant for bonding. not many people here seem to understand it. but empathic people do that often
<IdleOne> Wubix: not sure what you are talking about
<Wubix> i am talking about the situation where you send me to google
<IdleOne> google is a useful tool
<Wubix> not when you try to do bonding
<Wubix> i realize that most people who are active on #ubuntu-offtopic do that to celebrate their intellectual powers
<Wubix> so there are different types of bonding
<IdleOne> I apologize if you were offended. I just find question that are easily searchable (not a real word) a little annoying
<Wubix> yes, i understand
<Pici> It would be nice if #ubuntu-ru wasn't +r
<IdleOne> I think they have a lot of users who join to cause problems
<Pici> Well, maybe a redirect channel would make more sense, it is really a problem for us to send users there, and instruct them how to register when we can't communicate betwen each other.
<k1l> well, russians that dont speak english and cant understand  to register first are quite a problem , too
<k1l> like we see again in #ubuntu now
<IdleOne> Pici: that would make sense, something like -unregged with a russian bot to give instructions
<Pici> yes
<Pici> or at least a topic
<IdleOne> yup
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-14
<GreatBacon> Good morning all, I'd like to request an Ubuntu member cloak.  My Launchpad profile is at https://launchpad.net/~stalnaker-robert
<Fuchs> GreatBacon: you don't appear to be an ubuntu member if I see that right
<Fuchs> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<GreatBacon> I'll check, ty
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-15
<lubotu3> Mark_de_J called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-08
<SuperEddy> !ops | noooo waaaaa kline me waaaaaa
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-09
<deshack> hi hggdh
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-10
<deshack> hi there
<Tm_T> hola
<deshack> Tm_T: are you in the IRC team?
<Tm_T> I suppose I am
<deshack> Tm_T: fine :) I'm here to ask for a cloak
<deshack> Tm_T: my launchpad account: https://launchpad.net/~deshack
<Tm_T> deshack: hi, can you link to your launchpad page?
<deshack> Tm_T: ^ :)
<Tm_T> deshack: thanks, one moment and I'll poke around
<deshack> Tm_T: ok, let me drink a coffee than :)
<Tm_T> deshack: ^
<Tm_T> deshack [~deshack@ubuntu/member/deshack]
<deshack> Tm_T: perfect!
<Tm_T> deshack: happy to help (:
<deshack> Tm_T: thank you very much :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-11
<Squidward> !ops | waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubottu> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<ubot5> Squidward called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (waaaaaaaaaaaa)
<ubot2> Squidward called the ops in #ubuntu-kernel (waaaaaaaaaaaa)
<holstein> hello? little help in #ubuntu?
<doanac> tsimpson: i have a request in Linaro to remove  ubot5 from #linaro-android. are you the person who can do that for us?
<doanac> relevant issue: https://bugs.linaro.org/show_bug.cgi?id=961
<ubottu> bugs.linaro.org bug 961 in bugs.linaro.org "IRC bug bot still configured for launchpad, instead of Bugzilla" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<IdleOne> doanac: if you need to you can kick and ban it
<IdleOne> or one of the channel ops can
<Mikaela> I think there is configuration variable for bug tracker somewhere
<Mikaela> but ubot5 doesn't seem to respond to my query, probably defaultignore
<doanac> okay. thanks
<IdleOne> Pici hggdh ^^
<Mikaela> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots appears to list 1 of 5 from meetingology's owner list. /msg meetingology user list --capability=owner
<Mikaela> mootbot is also confusing as it's listed on that page, but doesn't appear to exist at freenode or channels which that wiki mentions. was it replaced with meetingology?
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-13
<rww> jose: not sure if ubottu told you, but if not: !lococouncil is all sorted
<jose> rww: thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-07
<popey> wxl, seems -uk dropped off the verified teams?
<zequence> How would one go about creating a new official IRC channel for a flavor?
<zequence> ..like #ubuntustudio-offtopic
<czajkowski> Pici: ping when around please, we're having some issues with our CC channel it keeps kicking people and they have issues joining, thank you.
<Fuchs> czajkowski: remove akick, probably.
<Fuchs> czajkowski: /msg chanserv AKICK #lolboontu LIST     or if you tell us what channel, we can have a look at what else it might be
<Fuchs> (could also be RESTRICTED)
<czajkowski> Fuchs: 18:16 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- AKICK list for #ubuntu-communitycouncil:
<czajkowski> 18:16 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- Total of 0 entries in #ubuntu-communitycouncil's AKICK list.
<Fuchs> well, so it is +i, do the right people have +I and are they authenticated when they attempt to join?
<czajkowski> how do I check the +1
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> +I even
<Fuchs> also do make sure it is not restricted  (/msg chanserv help set restricted), and if it is, ensure that  people trying to join are on the access list
<Fuchs> op up, then  /mode #ubuntu-communitycouncil +I
<czajkowski> ack
<Fuchs> (when it is +i, restricted is imo a bit pointless)
<czajkowski> the issue was when people left they couldnt get back in
<czajkowski> or were being kicked
<czajkowski> think we're good now
<czajkowski> Fuchs: thank you for your help
<Fuchs> being kicked would sound like restricted, not being able to join: +i with either a lack of +I or they are not identified when they tried to join
<Fuchs> in the latter case you want to recommend http://freenode.net/sasl/ to them
<czajkowski> nods
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<Unit193> Pici, hggdh: Hi.  So joejaxx used to be project lead for UbuntuStudio, now it is zequence.  zequence decided to open up the offtopic channel again, but it's currently owned exclusivly by joejaxx.  Can you reclaim this and give zequence flags?
<Unit193> #ubuntustudio-offtopic, that is.
<Pici> Fuchs: thanks, work was extremely busy today
<Pici> Unit193: I'll take a look it a little bit
<Unit193> Pici: Thanks!
<Unit193> zequence: ↑
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-08
<zequence> Unit193: Thanks, man.
<Unit193> Sure, g'luck.
<zequence> Pici: Did you take a look?
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-09
<wxl> hey folks. how do i get meetingology to join #lubuntu-devel?
<Mikaela> wxl: it should be there now
<wxl> thx Mikaela
<Mikaela> you're welcome
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-10
<tsimonq2> hey, does anyone know how we could get an Ubuntu bot in #ubuntu-google? There have been many times that I have been wanting to !patience or other things
<Unit193> !no ot-#ubuntustudio is <alias> ubuntustudio-channels
<ubottu> You are editing an alias. Please repeat the edit command within the next 10 seconds to confirm
<Unit193> !no ot-#ubuntustudio is <alias> ubuntustudio-channels
<Unit193> Come on, ubottu!
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-11
<ubot5> lotuspsychje called the ops in #ubuntu-discuss (ID175924853 flood)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-12
<popey> can we please get a bot in #ubuntu-google (which is used by google codein)
<popey> not a long term request, it can go away in february
<hggdh> Unit193: ^
<Unit193> `join #ubuntu-google
<Unit193> popey: ACK.
<popey> thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<hggdh> Unit193: thank you
<Unit193> Glad to help, hggdh.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-13
<MaWaLe> hi folks
<MaWaLe> i'm an ubuntu member and my nickname is nomore cloacked
<MaWaLe> would you help please
<Unit193> MaWaLe has NOT COMPLETED registration verification.  You need to check your email, mate.
<MaWaLe> Unit193 : thx for you reply. Would you check now please
<Unit193> You've completed registration of your nick now at least, yes.
<MaWaLe> and how to have my nick cloacked again
<Unit193> You'll have to link to your LP page, then Pici or hggdh will poke a staffer.
<MaWaLe> it's already linked to my LP Page since some years now
<Unit193> By that, I mean paste it here.
<Unit193> (I saw http://pad.lv/~MaWaLe listed your nick)
<MaWaLe> https://launchpad.net/~mawale
<MaWaLe> Unit193, my nick is registred on my LP page but it's not cloacked
<lubotu3`> daftykins called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2018-12-11
<tsimonq2> Does anyone know where udevbot lives?
<hggdh> tsimonq2: I do not, sorry
#ubuntu-irc 2019-12-15
<lonelywulf> I do host my own irc server and I want to allow private channels only, how can I best set all required parameters automatically like mode, guard, register
<tomreyn> see topic regarding support
<lonelywulf> I know but I thought this is an op question :-)
<Unit193> Perhaps rather than everything being a private channel, make it a private network?
